# I will call the dmv



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I will call the dmv today! I figure if I post it here, then I will do it. I've been putting this off for far too long. I can do this.


----------



## popcorn (Dec 18, 2005)

call them about what? did you do it?


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Yeah, turns out I didn't have to. I needed to make an appointment to take the written drivers test, but I was able to make the appointment online, so that's out of the way.


----------



## Cuckoo4Cocoapuffs (Oct 23, 2004)

The CA DMV site has 5 or 6 practice test for the writen test that might help you practice.Examples of Written Driver Test Questions
Here


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

DMV are beyond evil.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Cuckoo4Cocoapuffs said:


> The CA DMV site has 5 or 6 practice test for the writen test that might help you practice.Examples of Written Driver Test Questions
> Here


Just a small correction to your link :

Examples of Written Driver Test Questions


----------



## Just A Puppy (Apr 13, 2006)

Oooh, I had to renew my liscense not too long ago. I almost had to be dragged in and I was shaking by the time I was done.

Good luck, I hope you do better than I did.


----------

